# T-Jet oil



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

What is the best oil/lubricant to use for T-jets and Magna-tractions? I've been looking for the red oil I remember as a kid, but haven't found anything similar at the shows I been to lately.

Thanks for any suggestions you have.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Larry Thomas sells the best for my money.
Get the thin for t-jets and the thicker stuff for magna tractions.
They can both be found at:
http://www.slotprospeedway.com/index.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Thats one thing i miss......... the smell of that T-jet red oil. mj


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thunder Oil is my favorite. It is supposed to be a duplicate if the old red Aurora Oil. It sure smells correct!!

http://home.rochester.rr.com/thunderboyz/

Fred


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Thunder Oil for the bottom armature hole and any light weight oil fro the gear plate and axel holes.

I like Break Free CLP its a gun oil used by the Navy Seals. I also like SlotPro Speedway Blue Max its conductive and won't foul the ramature if over oiled 

Roger Corrie


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks to all for your suggestions...now that you mention it I do remember that old red oil having a distinctive smell.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

For the last 2 years I've been using synthetic Mobil 1 5W-30 in a 3cc syringe with a small needle that can be used sparingly and get under the gears on the deck.

Mobil 1 is thin light oil that the consistency always stays the same and never gets sticky.


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

Has anyone tried Marvel Mystery oil? Just wondering, thought about the Aurora red oil and well, you know. Dave :freak:


----------

